# stick with cafetiere for now ?



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

I've just discovered the taste of cafetiere coffee after only ever drinking instant ! - using only supermarket ground coffee it's still an improvement on instant.

- the query I have is -after looking at all the advice on here, I've discovered that the main piece of equipment to buy first is a good grinder coupled with fresh beans ( maybe a subscription from the likes of HasBean ?) - liked the look of the Eureka Mignon (reminds me of bubble gum machines when I was a kid !)

- trouble is that won't leave me much to buy the machine -- chance of a used gaggia classic on this forum - but am I better off buying new with a warranty or sticking with the Cafetiere for now and saving for something better ?

(I've never even had an espresso coffee in my life - but I do like cappucinos and flat whites -- definitely not black coffee !)

any help would be appreciated thanks !


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

You can pick up a second hand Gaggia in very good nick, and as far as I'm aware - I've never had an issue with mine - they're pretty reliable so you probably don't need to worry about warranty. It's a lot more difficult than you might think to get a decent drink out of one though, and a good grinder is definitely needed.

I'd suggest you go to a good cafe and try a range of drinks there. Try an espresso, because if you don't like it then it might not be worth getting a machine, as making a good flat white or cappucino will take a lot of practice, and relies on a good espresso in the first place.

Try a filter coffee, black. The taste of a well made black coffee from good, fresh beans is a world away from instant or pre-ground supermarket stuff - myriad flavours are lost when the beans are pre-ground, stale or not prepared well, you might find you actually do like black coffee. Adding milk to cafetiere or filter coffee also hides a lot of flavour, which can be a good thing if the beans are pap, but a real shame if not.

The good news is that if you find you do like a well made brewed coffee, you don't need to break the bank for the goods to make it yourself. All for under a ton.


----------



## JamesG (Mar 29, 2012)

If I were you I'd get the grinder and stick to a cafetiere at the moment (or maybe buy an AeroPress or Clever Coffee Dripper as well). I think if you're going to buy an espresso machine you've really got to love espresso first, otherwise you're not going to have the time and patience to learn to use it properly.

Hasbean is a great place for fresh beans. I'm not sure if a subscription would be your best place to start with though. If you're used to instant or supermarket coffee you may (or may not) find some of the subscription coffee's too acidic (lively and fruity) for your tastes. Maybe best to prime your tastebuds a little bit first with a couple of bags of Brazilian or Asian coffee from them.

You can also get subscriptions from other coffee roasters too. I know off the top of my head that both Square Mile and James' Gourmet Coffee do them.


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

interesting posts - thanks ----- I've always been a milk and two sugars person - so you think I should get some beans and a grinder and try it black ?

- not sure about trying the neat espresso -- really strong coffee isn't really my thing ! ----- btw -- is sugar a no no too ??


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

No one's going to tell you to not to have milk or sugar in coffee, whatever you like the taste of is fine. But you might as well try it without if spending a lot on good beans - sort of like buying a decent steak and trying it on it's own before bunging ketchup all over it. Espresso isn't necessarily really strong, if it's well made it won't be too sour or bitter, it's balancing the flavours that is part of the skill in pulling a good shot. Like I said before, I think it'd be worthwhile trying all this at a good cafe before investing any money in equipment at home. Chances are if you like pre-ground stuff in a cafetiere, you'll like fresh ground good beans, but you might not find the difference big enough to warrant the money and time spent on it.

Before getting a subscription, I'd try coffee from a few different suppliers. Each have their own roasting style, you'll have a preference somewhere. Like JamesG said, HasBean coffees can be quite acidic and fruity, which might not be your bag. It's this lighter style of roasting that is probably most different from pre-ground stuff or instant which tends to err one the side of darker roasting, bringing out the more smokey, bitter flavours. HasBean do a good filter sample pack which is about twenty pound for five bags I think - it'll give you a good feel for what they're like before forking out for a subscription. Climpson & Sons do a similarly priced sample pack, but they roast more medium-dark I think (at least from what I've tried of theirs).


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi seniorminnion,

I sometimes think coffee is a bit like Indian food (stay with me on this one!). Some people just dont like it because they have been introduced to the wrong thing. So, they may have had a really hot and spicey curry and that has put them off for life. Ditto for coffee, perhaps a too strong espresso and that's it. It's just about finding the right bean. I know that some places do gift and trial packs so that may be a way of trying out new beans (I buy from Coffee Compass and they do such a thing. I'm an Africa bean fan myself.

http://www.coffeecompass.co.uk/shop/gift-trial-packs.html

Not knocking the cafetiere (I use one at work) but you could consider a moka pot (you will pick up cheaper versions in Asda but John Lewis does the Bialetti). I just find it makes much better coffee than a cafetiere and produces the most wonderful aroma throughout the house. The grinder and good fresh beans however are a must for making and appreciating a good coffee. I noticed it immediately when I bought my set up earlier this year so it is worth investing in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

seniorminnion said:


> I've just discovered the taste of cafetiere coffee after only ever drinking instant ! - using only supermarket ground coffee it's still an improvement on instant.
> 
> - the query I have is -after looking at all the advice on here, I've discovered that the main piece of equipment to buy first is a good grinder coupled with fresh beans ( maybe a subscription from the likes of HasBean ?) - liked the look of the *Eureka Mignon* (reminds me of bubble gum machines when I was a kid !)
> 
> ...


I would bother with a grinder like this for brewed coffee. Maybe get something like a Porlex hand-grinder for 30 odd quid...even if you get a taste for espresso later down the line - the Porlex can be retained as a dedicated brewed coffee grinder. Plus its portable


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

seniorminnion said:


> interesting posts - thanks ----- I've always been a milk and two sugars person - so you think I should get some beans and a grinder and try it black ?
> 
> - not sure about trying the neat espresso -- really strong coffee isn't really my thing ! ----- btw -- is sugar a no no too ??


Properly extacted, high quality freshly roasted, and, freshly ground beans have plenty of sweetness


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

Never thought about a moka pot and have just had a good search on the net about them ---- sounds like together the cafetiere and the moka pot will fit the bill initially to see if I get hooked on this coffee lark.

- Final query ----- if the Eureka Mignon is a little like overkill for the grinder - what would you recommend ( don't really fancy a hand grinder at all --- and tbh I'd rather spend decent money on something that won't need upgrading later if I get more involved and buy a 'real' machine ?


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm happy with my Ascaso which I bought from Fairfax but the opinion on the forum is that you wont go wrong with the Iberital. I did see one for sale in the For Sale section the other day so you could look at that.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

To start you off, try some Taylors of Harrogate, or Union Coffee from the supermarket, already ground, and see how you get on.

I like the suggestion of going to a great cafe nearby to try different drinks.

Which area are you located in? Perhaps we can point to to a coffee shop or even a barista within a coffee shop for a tasting?


----------



## snegger (Dec 15, 2010)

you only need a machine such as a Gaggia if you want to drink espresso,if you enjoy your cafetiere why not try and improve on that,try pourover which is the same type of drink you get from a cafetiere but a much cleaner drink,the filter paper takes away all the slugde,Hasbean will grind your beans for you untill you buy a grinder,will be better than supermarket beans,I use one of these and get very good results (tip,always rinse your filter paper with hot water to get rid of the paper taste)

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ceramic-Filter-Cone.html


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I used to have a Barazta Virtuoso (about £170) which was great because it would go fine enough for espresso all the way up to rock sized but it was stepped so you could easily switch between the 2. Great grinder. The only reason I upgraded was because I wanted a bit more control over the espresso grind so I went up to the Vario.

If you like your cafetiere then you'd love an AeroPress. They make a wonderful brew. Really clean and brings out the flavour of fresh beans much better than a cafetiere I've found. They're only about £20 (just make sure you watch a couple of vids on youtube and throw out the instructions that come with it for best technique).


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

name of a really good coffee shop in newcastle would be helpful ! thanks


----------



## yorkio (Feb 29, 2012)

I had a very nice cappuccino yesterday from Pumphreys' roasting rooms in Blaydon. Which is the sort of place that will either be conveniently local to you, or miles away! I'm pretty sure they've got a shop in the Grainger Market too, but I've never been there so I don't know whether they sell drinks or just beans.


----------



## seniorminnion (Apr 3, 2012)

just a quick thank you to all the posters on here who've given me good advice -- I'm just going to stick with my cafetiere for now and get the Eureka mignon grinder to taste some fresh coffee. Plan to save for a decent HX machine - perhaps the Expobar Office Lever. Would rather wait and save for a while than be disappointed with entry-level kit. At least the grinder won't go amiss whatever I decide in the future --- thanks !


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Don't group together all entry level kit into one bin bag. The Classic for example can be picked up for about £100 2nd hand and will make a fine espresso (some say great!) To get you started and for practice before you invest mega bucks you can't go wrong


----------

